# I have a question.....



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

My old dog, Tess, passed away yesterday.... I've never had a dog pass on in the winter. I can't bury her like I have with my dogs in the past as the ground is frozen solid. What do you all do when a dog passes on this time of year? It just seems wrong to me to wrap her up and take her to the landfill.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

I had mine cremated. Kind of pricey but glad I did.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

labguy23 said:


> I had mine cremated. Kind of pricey but glad I did.


Same here, our cocker passed away in March when the ground was frozen, now he's sitting on the book shelf.

If you don't have to much frost yet you could get a piece of sheet metal, say 2/12 X 4 feet and put a bed of charcole on it to thaw the ground, it doesn't take much if the frost is less than a foot down.

Sorry about your dog..


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear it Tim...

I second the creamation. I'm planning on it w/ my pets.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks all...... I think I'll try the charcoal to thaw the ground.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry about your loss Tim,
know anyone with a bobcat or small backhoe or anything?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry for your loss. Same thing happened to one of ours years ago. I wrapped him in his blanket, put him in his box, set it on the north side of the shop, and covered it with straw. Stayed froze 'til spring when the ground thawed.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Tears me up to read these threads,its a sad thing to have to do


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

It's odd I should read your post today. I was out running my dogs and found a yellow Lab wrapped in a wool blanket, layed behind a big tree in a shelter belt. I was thinking the owner probably didn't have anyplace else to keep him until spring. I didn't have happy thoughts walking back to the truck.

I had my B.G. cremated. She passed away in February '08.

Sorry to hear you lost your friend.

Wes


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

I have had to bury a vouple of dogs in the winter. I just lite a fire for a day and kept moveing the fire and digging. the bad thing aout dogs is they dont live long enough


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sorry for your loss my friend.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

sorry for your loss, had to go thru that this spring, had my old guy cremated, then spread his ashes at our favorite duck slough.
lee


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Not looking forward to that day.

My uncles dog passed away last winter and he has round bails. he just moved a round bail and it wasn't froze under it and took a backhoe and dug a small depression.


----------

